
The baby has started talking - Gecko SMS 1.3.0 - Gecko SMS Blog - asmosoinio
http://blog.geckosmsapp.com/the-baby-has-started-talking-gecko-sms-130
======
asmosoinio
So this is an Android messaging replacement we are working on, basically to
promote/spread the word about our main product, the landmark database.

We figured that in order to get the app to spread, we need to not only have
our own thing (landmarks), but be better than the other messaging Apps so
users have a reason to try it out. So in the latest version we added "say
sender's name"-feature, which we have found pretty useful, and I will be
working on other improvements.

I would love any feedback on the app, the blog, anything!

Earlier HN discussion about the first version of our app:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2640511>

~~~
melvinram
When I go to your blog post, it says "Oh noes! Something went wrong."

~~~
asmosoinio
Thanks for letting me know! How about now?

When I load it now, I get the blog text but not the images, and a weird theme.

The blog is running on posterous, and it did show up fine for some time.

~~~
asmosoinio
Update: posterous.com seems to have some problems:

\--- We're experiencing some database issues at the moment. We'll be back up
shortly. Sorry for the inconvenience! \---
<https://twitter.com/#!/posterous/status/137494809559580672>

Another update, 33 minutes later: The site seems to be working fine now. No
new tweets by posterous on the subject, but I have my fingers crossed it will
stay up now -- it is not too often I get the blog to the front page of Hacker
News.

